# (monday) history in your game 05-05-2003



## alsih2o (May 5, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

this one is chuck full, lots of good stuff this week 

a nice bit on the enemies of the roman empire- http://myron.sjsu.edu/romeweb/ENEMIES/contents.htm#low

 not to be redundant, but here is some hun info- http://myron.sjsu.edu/romeweb/ENEMIES/contents.htm#low

 knighthood, chivalry and tournaments, wow, lots here- http://www.chronique.com/intro.htm

 cool page on medieval "science"- http://members.aol.com/mcnelis/medsci_index.html

historical perspective on mongols- http://members.aol.com/mcnelis/medsci_index.html

aboriginal warrior tales(cooool!!!!)- http://spiderweb.com.au/degrene/www/

viking surroundings, by reenactors, but good info- http://www.regia.org/drengham.htm

 society and the plague- http://merlin.alleg.edu/group/plague/society.htm

a page on the stirrup controversy- http://scholar.chem.nyu.edu/tekpages/texts/strpcont.html

largest man-made prehistoric cavern found- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/wales/north_west/2973877.stm

some folks think they found the tomb of gilgamesh!!!- http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/2982891.stm

roman roads- http://www.eveningstar.co.uk/Conten...ESTOnline&itemid=IPED02+May+2003+13:11:38:553

the battle of rorkes drift (zulu vs brit) looks to have been a war crime scene, coveredup for years- http://www.guardian.co.uk/international/story/0,3604,945310,00.html

"walking with cavemen" woo-hoo! - http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/cavemen/

more on women warriors- http://ancienthistory.about.com/library/weekly/aa032703a.htm


----------



## seasong (May 5, 2003)

alsih2o: Thanks. This stuff really makes my day. I'm only copying it right now, because I have to (gasp) work, but I'll try to post any use I'm going to get out of them when I have a chance to look at them .


----------



## alsih2o (May 5, 2003)

same boat here ss, if i have been paying attention to what floats your boat(i think i have) there are a few gems in this one for oyu. check out the aboriginal bit especially, long and oh so worth it


----------



## willpax (May 5, 2003)

As always, wonderful. Thanks much (it is certainly more fun than grading freshman papers--by a long shot).


----------



## alsih2o (May 5, 2003)

no problem WP, i do it for those few here who really enjoy it, you included


----------



## Darklance (May 5, 2003)

http://scholar.chem.nyu.edu/tekpages/texts/strpcont.html

This one especially is interesting. I never liked the whole stirrup idea.


----------



## seasong (May 5, 2003)

Medieval science - alchemy section - articles - BLACK TOAD ICONOLOGY IS SWEET!!! Ahem. I'm going to be reading through that alchemy section all week, now, thank you.

The aboriginal warrior tales were good, although I kept hitting the interesting parts just as it would end and say, "to buy the books...". You don't think that was deliberate, do you?

The real gem is going to be in about a year or two, when they determine whether or not they found Gilgamesh' tomb. Wow.


----------

